# Admission to Competitive Producing Programs w/ GPA under 3.0?



## AxelBelle (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm a senior in college with little applicable film experience other than my film studies minor but have been interested in film for a while now. My GPA is well below 3.0 due to falling medically ill during college and it is documented-I actually have an illness. Despite my low GPA, I have a pretty competitive resume (albeit in entertainment and business and not pertaining to film), good recommendations lined up and creative materials worth sending in for MFA Producing Programs. I am wondering if USC (2nd Choice), Columbia University (1st Choice), NYU, or UCLA's MFA Producing Programs have ever admitted anyone below a 3.0 GPA. I know some have cut offs but I'm wondering if they're strict? Thanks in advance. If you have been admitted with below a 3.0 please let me know


----------



## EvelynChoi (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi there,
I am also facing the same issue, my GPA is just close to 3.0...
From what I've heard, USC and UCLA are really strict on their GPA rules. 
I would like to know if the other schools are the same as well


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Sep 22, 2015)

The general rule is that if a school says you HAVE to have a certain GPA to apply, then they're very strict about it. If they don't specify (they usually don't), then apply. All of the programs you listed have at least 1 interview as part of the application process and if your packet is impressive, you'll have the opportunity to state your case. There are a billion reasons to be discouraged by the application process, but you never know until you apply. I'm sure that these programs have accepted people with sub-3.0 GPAs, but I'm sure that those people were pretty impressive too.

Good Luck!


----------



## DJ (Oct 1, 2015)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> The general rule is that if a school says you HAVE to have a certain GPA to apply, then they're very strict about it. If they don't specify (they usually don't), then apply. All of the programs you listed have at least 1 interview as part of the application process and if your packet is impressive, you'll have the opportunity to state your case. There are a billion reasons to be discouraged by the application process, but you never know until you apply. I'm sure that these programs have accepted people with sub-3.0 GPAs, but I'm sure that those people were pretty impressive too.
> 
> Good Luck!



This is pretty much spot on.  The top programs are looking for good storytellers, and having a lower GPA doesn't automatically make you a bad one.  I think if your GPA is under 3.0, then you'll be required to take the GRE (some require it anyway).  If that's the case, just do your best to crush it and score really well, which will help your chances and take the spotlight off your GPA.  Most of these schools really look at the writing samples and other materials pretty hard, so if you have a good GRE score, solid supplementary materials, and some extra-curriculars to show your well-roundedness, then you've at least given yourself a good shot at acceptance.


----------

